# Steves Custom Cabinets



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Hello, I am working on building my own small cabinet shop for the future and trying to find work in the local Pensacola and surrounding area. I have been building custom cabinets both residential and commercial since 1986. I pride myself on detail and good craftsmanship. I may be one of the few who enjoys working with wood. I'm a one man operation so in the long run, I can build for less than most shops out here. I build kitchen to entertainment centers. no job too small either. I haven't had much luck in here but thought I would give it another try in finding some work here. I can do simple laminate to full stain and finish work. I will work with you to build what you need. your welcome to visit my website at http://www.stevecustomcabinets.webs.com/ and view some of my work. I take pride in what I do. its not just a business but the love of woodworking that keeps me in this type of work even during slow times. below is a picture of a built in custom bunk bed that I just finished. once I get the picture of the bedding in and the curtains up, I will update the picture on my website. for now its just a picture of the bed when it was finished being installed. I hope to hear from you. I can save you money and build cheaper than most shops in this area. Thanks for looking. 

Phone number is 850-390-0526.


----------

